# NHS Choices - behind the headlines



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2008)

I've found the NHS choices 'Behind the Headlines' very interesting. It gives the facts behind a lot of the stories that appear in the general press, giving a much more realistic view of the often sensationalist claims.

http://www.nhs.uk/Pages/homepage.aspx

You can sign up for a weekly email.


----------



## kojack (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you Northerner. A very useful link


----------



## Lynne Day (Nov 17, 2008)

You can also go on nhs choices and listen to peoples storys about diabetes i was filmed talking about a parents point of view of living with a child with diabetes.


----------

